# Possible $50 cash back for DRI booking?



## akp (Mar 7, 2013)

TopCashBack is currently offering $50 cash back for a completed booking at Diamond Resorts International.  The exact working is: 

"DIAMOND RESORTS INTERNATIONAL CASHBACK can be earned simply by clicking through to the merchant and shopping online as normal."

Not knowing personally how Diamond works, I am assuming that this would be for booking extra getaway weeks or whatnot, but wanted to post in case it does turn out to be useful to DRI owners.

TopCashBack.com

Anita


----------

